# New Cigars from Cancun Airport



## dennissaysthis (Aug 28, 2013)

Purchased a pack of 3 from Cancun Airport for $36. What you think of these. Legit or not? I would imagine these are not faked very much and in the airport duty free should be legit.


----------



## dennissaysthis (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Any pictures of the actual cigars? Did you introduce yourself to the board? Might be a nice thing to do.
Welcome to puff!


----------



## dennissaysthis (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to Puff, Dennis!

I think it probably raises some eyebrows when your first posts here are asking for help authenticating Cuban cigars. Might have been better getting to know folks and participating in the forums.

I believe the rules say something about discussion of Cuban cigars...

All that being said, it is impossible to authenticate a cigar from a picture. It is possible to identify a fake. Nothing screams "fake" in your picture. In general, most Cuban Cigars sold in Cancun are fakes, probably 90%+. However, you might have gotten lucky with your tubos.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

bpegler said:


> Welcome to Puff, Dennis!
> 
> I think it probably raises some eyebrows when your first posts here are asking for help authenticating Cuban cigars. Might have been better getting to know folks and participating in the forums.
> 
> ...


Indeed, this crossed the line the minute he asked for authentication. This would otherwise be moved to Habanos Discussion, but since the OP hasn't access...

CLOSED


----------

